

Show HN: Angular module for lazy loading images - princemaple
https://github.com/princemaple/img-src-ondemand

======
Bahamut
Nice - I had the outlines for a robust library for doing this, but I deleted
it since I was on a plane and did not want to figure out again about
converting the image to base64. Perhaps I should have saved that code :( .

------
princemaple
[http://plnkr.co/edit/jUswgyfUneWdnFVQjo4q?p=preview](http://plnkr.co/edit/jUswgyfUneWdnFVQjo4q?p=preview)
you can see it working here

